# 2021 CK3510 SE with 50 hours on it died and would not restart.



## Will H. (Dec 11, 2021)

After several days of trying different things, I pulled the fuses and relays for the starter system and ECU. The tractor immediately started. I have 63 hours now and have not had any problems since. Has anyone else with this model tractor had a similar problem? The dealer service department had no clue what it was and did not offer any suggestions on what to do or test. I was about ready to transport it to the dealer if pulling the fuses and relays had not worked.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I would, if I were you, coat all the blades on the fuses with di-electric grease. That will keep the fuse blades from corroding. I use it on my battery posts and ground lugs as well. Readily available on Amazon or at your local auto parts emporium


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Let me make sure that I have the story straight, you had been using the tractor and shut it off and it would not restart, correct? Then later on, after it had cooled off, you started removing and reinstalling fuses and relays and after all that, It restarted and has ran fine since?


----------



## Will H. (Dec 11, 2021)

It was several days later. I was mislead to think that the ECU detected a low oil pressure condition after having mowed some very steep slopes the day it failed. It was almost a week later I tried the idea of removing the fuses and relays as I was getting ready to transport it 2 hours to the nearest dealer.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Will H. said:


> It was several days later. I was mislead to think that the ECU detected a low oil pressure condition after having mowed some very steep slopes the day it failed. It was almost a week later I tried the idea of removing the fuses and relays as I was getting ready to transport it 2 hours to the nearest dealer.



Did you try to start it that day before you started removing and reinstalling fuses and relays? Here is where I am going with this, a previous model of Kioti I had, a CS2210, had a neutral safety switch go bad on it......I am only about 20 minutes from my local deal so I didn't mess with very much before I loaded it up and took it to him, it only had about 50 hours on it at that time, but it would run fine until you shut it off then it had to set about an hour or so and cool off before it would start up again.....I am wondering if your problem is a safety switch that is getting hot and opening up then closing once it has cooled off......


----------

